# Fuji Track



## EnglishBob (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone here have experiene of the Fuji Track (not the Pro) steel framed bike either on the road or on the velodrome piste?

I went on the track for my first time ever last week in Amsterdam and saw this bike there. I think it looks rather lovely and was wondering if any owners hang out here.

I don't have major indoor cycling ambitions and would probably use the bike more on the road than indoors.

Can it take wider tyres than 23mm?

regards
Rob


----------

